# My guppy is bullying my betta



## Kita Kan (Nov 25, 2020)

To start off I have two and a half tanks, one 10 gallon, one 5 gallon, and then one gallon bowl that I originally used to do water changes.

When I first got my beta I kept him in the one gallon bowl and then when I had the money I upgraded to a five gallon tank and moved him into it and got him a few guppies to put in there with him.

When the guppies started to grow one of them got bigger than all the others and he ended up killing two other guppies and only had one guppy in there with him and the beta and he started bullying the beta to the point his fins are a little shorter and less flowy right now and only one of his twin tails is decently long.

A few months back I bought a 10 gallon tank and put live plants in it with substrate and everything and I ended up moving the beta and the guppies and I bought more guppies and some ghost shrimp to put in there. But before I did this I ended up moving the beta out of the 10 gallon into the 5 gallon and then moving my other beta into a fishbowl for the time being until I can solve this problem.

I ended up putting my newest beta into the 10 gallon to see how he would interact with the guppies and I immediately knew that he was not good for community tank because he is extremely aggressive so I ended up moving him back to the fishbowl.

Now I have only guppies and ghost shrimp in the 10 gallon and the biggest guppy (the bully) is mainly just chasing around everyone else not nipping but he did kill one other one because he had black fins on the side he had black Dumbo fins and I don't know if he's extremely male aggressive because the other males have similar colors to the females of his species. And I want to eventually move my beta back in because he's docile enough that he's relatively good in a community tank because he does not chase other fish but I need to solve the guppy problem first and I don't know how.

yesterday I put more live plants in there that I got from the pond that I live next to and I don't know if that would give the beta more hiding places or what but I want to be able to introduce him back into this community tank.

My bullied betta:










The bully(white,black,orange):









Newest betta:


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Kita Kan said:


> And I want to eventually move my beta back in because he's docile enough that he's relatively good in a community tank


I know that guppies are listed as being good with bettas, but that's obviously not working here. Your bully guppy simply can't be with other fish in your current situation. There are rules of tank size per number of guppies (one trio needs four gallons and then add a gallon per guppy beyond that) and the ratio of males to females is one male, two females. As you mentioned, you must spend time getting the guppy situation corrected. Leave the bettas alone during this time.


----------

